# Martin Archery is For Sale



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

PRESS RELEASE

December 20, 2012, Walla Walla, WA:

Martin Archery is For Sale

The Martin family has decided to sell its sixty-two year old archery business. Gail Martin, the company’s founder and President turns ninety next year and has decided to retire. 

Martin Archery has been a major player and innovator in the archery business for many years making multiple contributions to the growth of the industry.

Gail Martin said “It’s time! There are so many things I have wanted to do for many years and have reluctantly decided that running the business makes it impossible to do them. Whoever buys the business will get a slate of state-of-the-art bows and will inherit a rich tradition.”

Any interested persons are encouraged to contact Martin Archery at 509-529-2554 ext. 911 or e-mail [email protected].


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow! Best wishes to Gail in his retirement and thanks for all the innovation and contributions to the archery industry, their's no doubt Martin has helped us get to where the bows are today. Hats of to the company and family.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow. My first bow was a Martin Cougar Magnum. I hope whoever gets their hands on the company does well by them. I'd like to see them become a force in the industry once again.


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Is this for real? I thought Ryan was taking over and continuing to run Martin as Gail had.


----------



## Makaveli (May 18, 2011)

I hope whoever buys them, keeps the name...it'll be a sad day in the archery world if there is no more "Martin Archery"


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Well I hope they get bought and continue to sell bows with the same name...Martin is a historic name in archery.


----------



## Themiddleman (Nov 24, 2007)

Martin archery and the Martin family have always been number one in my book. I wish Gail the best a luck with his retirement and thank him for all he has done for the archery community.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ryan wont be takeing over I think erdman will. I know a local farmer was wanting to by them and I think surlock had a back up offer.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Good Luck, first bow I purchased was a wood riser Warthog, I was in pre-school. No seriously I was in high school, but PS doesn't make me sound so old. On the other hand a wood riser does make me old. lol


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

oh, great, as i just got another martin....


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Ninety years old???? Why the heck did he wait so long to retire?!!!!! Good grief..........

Could have sold a loooooooooong time ago. Anyways, Good luck and Happy Retirement.


----------



## aaronb10 (Jan 15, 2010)

I killed my first deer with a Martin Impala and owned plenty of others since that one. Martin is a great company founded by a true pioneer of the sport. Good luck to you Gail. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well Kevin Strother once told me if I wanted a 150lb bow I would have to have my own bow company. Guess this is my chance lol


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I hope whoever buys it re-introduces the Nitrous-X cam...that would be pretty awesome with the new split limbs they're offering! :mg:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i haven't been able to confirm this "press release" through other sources. makes me wonder if this is just another AT rumor. nothing about it on Martin's web site other than a thread referring back to this AT posting.

hmm....since Martin started AT will it go away when the company is sold?


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

you see who posted it?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

carlosii said:


> i haven't been able to confirm this "press release" through other sources. makes me wonder if this is just another AT rumor. nothing about it on Martin's web site other than a thread referring back to this AT posting.
> 
> hmm....since Martin started AT will it go away when the company is sold?


*you do know that Martin archery started this thread...........don't you....?

don't you think if it wasn't true this would be closed or deleted.....?*


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish the Martin the best in their future endeavors!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> Well Kevin Strother once told me if I wanted a 150lb bow I would have to have my own bow company. Guess this is my chance lol


Not the fella i would take business advice from.....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Garceau said:


> Not the fella i would take business advice from.....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


lmao.

Seriously though, a long and happy retirement wished to Mr. Martin.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Retirement! I have never owned a Martin, but my dad shot his for many years.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope the new owner of Martin Archery keeps the current name and history of this pioneering company. I do hope that we do not loose an Ameican influence in the Archery Industry. Gail, I wish you a happy retirement.


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe Uncle Ted will buy them out. LOL


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Best wishes to Martin!!!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Best wishes to Mr. Martin and the entire familly. 

Without AT I'll be a basket case. Say it ain't so!


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Terry Martin owns Archerytalk independently of Martin archery. 
There are no other ties between the two. Archerytalk will remain as it is, regardless of who owns Martin Archery.

admin


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

You deserve a break! Best wishes. Had a Cougar and a Lynx back in the late 80's.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

Warrenty no good now? Wonder if I should get a "just in case" set of limbs.

Anyways, happy retirement. Please dont sell out to a foreign company.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Archery Talk is a seperate company and not part of Martin Archery


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

McDawg said:


> I hope the new owner of Martin Archery keeps the current name and history of this pioneering company. I do hope that we do not loose an Ameican influence in the Archery Industry. Gail, I wish you a happy retirement.


And THANK YOU


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Gosh darn it, I hope I win the lottery soon enough to be able to buy them!


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ummm shouldn't this be in the classified section... 
Just kidding if AT would be gone we would need to start a support group. I don't go one day with out looking at it while working for a little sanity. 

I believe we all owe Martin a thank you. I have not owned one but have drooled on a few I wanted to just didn't have the money. I think Martin has been one of the best set Ups you can get for the money. Never thought they where trying to gouge you on prices. Think about it you may not think of Martin in this way but for a company that has been around so long the guys making the bow you shoot where inspired by these older companies. Without them you wouldn't be shooting any of the new bows that popped up in the last 20 or more years. That's just my 2 cents thanks for all you have done Martin family. Take a bow you are leaving with class and as an icon.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just added two old school Nitrous X rigs to my stable. Great bows from a great company. Hope everything goes well with the sale. 

:cocktail:


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I HOPE the new owners honor the warranty because I just bought a Cougar and havn't even got it out of the box yet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Not the fella i would take business advice from.....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Dr. Sheldon Cooper is that you? Lol I was being sarcastic


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

AT will go no where. :thumb:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I HOPE the new owners honor the warranty because I just bought a Cougar and havn't even got it out of the box yet!!!!!!!!!!!!


If there are new owners............possibility of never selling, just close up shop

i too just bought a ridge hunter..........
new owners will of course honor warranty.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

My first compound was a Martin when I was 14. Had a wood riser and glass limbs. Don't remember the model name. Wishing the Martin family all the best! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! 

NC


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Trades?


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

NY911 said:


> Trades?


Real classy. :thumbs_do


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Enjoy your retirement, you have earned it.

We will keep our fingers crossed that whomever buys will keep up the 62yr tradition of fine archery equipment.


----------



## 1strike (Dec 13, 2011)

Owned 2 martin bows and they were great! Maybe uncle Ted should buy the company!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PB26 said:


> Real classy. :thumbs_do


No disrespect meant - just adding to some of the other AT Classifieds humor already posted.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

archer1914 said:


> Ummm shouldn't this be in the classified section...
> Just kidding if AT would be gone we would need to start a support group. I don't go one day with out looking at it while working for a little sanity.
> 
> I believe we all owe Martin a thank you. I have not owned one but have drooled on a few I wanted to just didn't have the money. I think Martin has been one of the best set Ups you can get for the money. Never thought they where trying to gouge you on prices. Think about it you may not think of Martin in this way but for a company that has been around so long the guys making the bow you shoot where inspired by these older companies. Without them you wouldn't be shooting any of the new bows that popped up in the last 20 or more years. That's just my 2 cents thanks for all you have done Martin family. Take a bow you are leaving with class and as an icon.


We will let this one slide! :wink: lol

Wish Gail all the best in his retirement, whoever buys Martin Archery will buy a company rich in tradition with a good following! The 2013 line is a testament of Martin going in a great direction.


----------



## outlawarcher (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope Gail has a great retirement and wish him the best. It's a shame Shawn Hatem is no longer employed with them, he was the best person they had working for them. Just wondering if this sale means none of the pro staff will be receiving their money due for 2012 season??


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow! Good luck with your retirement, it is well deserved.


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

*R: Martin Archery is For Sale*

Wish the bank would loan to me that kind of money....

Inviato dal mio LG-C660 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> at will go no where. :thumb:


woooohoooo!!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

hitman846 said:


> Wow! Good luck with your retirement, it is well deserved.


Indeed


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Hope you have a good retirement, Gail. So what are your plans? Maybe you could go visit Tom Jennings down in Hondorus---Roatan to be specific. Sit around under a palm tree and have few cold ones and talk about the "good ole days". If so let me know. I'll buy a round or two.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I shot the 2013 line...........it was awesome........without a doubt the best line yet. Really stepped it up!!!
I just hope they make it to the point of selling and that the new owners (whoever it may be) really pump up the interest with martin and its a seamless transition.
oh yah....keep joel!


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

Uncle Ted , are you hearing this ?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I wish Gail the best. I wish all at Martin the best.

My only complaint with Martin has been quality. I hope this is turned around by whoever buys Martin or some how remains family owned.

Still have my 3rd Shadowcat and it's as accurate as ever and as accurate as any bow I've ever owned.


----------



## outlawarcher (Dec 14, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> I wish Gail the best. I wish all at Martin the best.
> 
> My only complaint with Martin has been quality. I hope this is turned around by whoever buys Martin or some how remains family owned.
> 
> Still have my 3rd Shadowcat and it's as accurate as ever and as accurate as any bow I've ever owned.


Wait tell the raiser starts moving


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

wonder what the asking price is.


----------



## BT33 (Dec 22, 2007)

Im not sure that anyone is going to want to buy them out whenever they have let their best staff, as well as their best shooters leave unhappy. As far as getting paid... looks like they've already made that decision and made it loud and clear what their true intentions are. As for Shawn, he'll have no problems finding someone to appreciate him for what he does best. As for Martin Archery, they are a great company with an excellent product line. Loved shooting and promoting their product, as I agreed to do. However, it also would have been nice if _they_ had honored the contract that we agreed to. Good luck to Gail. Best wishes.


outlawarcher said:


> I hope Gail has a great retirement and wish him the best. It's a shame Shawn Hatem is no longer employed with them, he was the best person they had working for them. Just wondering if this sale means none of the pro staff will be receiving their money due for 2012 season??


----------



## outlawarcher (Dec 14, 2006)

carlosii said:


> wonder what the asking price is.


I just hope it's enough to pay me what they owe!


----------



## laa1967 (Nov 22, 2011)

If they are going to sell i hope they get enough to pay me also. Like they have been telling me they would do for the past 6 months.If not I HOPE THEY DON'T GET A PENNY FOR IT. Maybe i should start my law suit now


----------



## laa1967 (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't you should be able to sell and retire till you pay the people you owe!!! duh


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Sad to see Martin being sold. I have owned about 9 in the past 3 years.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Martin Archery was a big part of my life. I hope who ever ends up with it does well. I'd love to get my hands on that library and archery collection. That needs to be saved.


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

NY911 said:


> No disrespect meant - just adding to some of the other AT Classifieds humor already posted.


I thought it was funny! I've never been a fan of Martin but wish him well.


----------



## Jebs (Apr 28, 2012)

My first bowkill came from a martin. It was my first bow and it's still hanging down in the basement. Hope Martin Archery is able to be preserved throughout this!


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

To all of the ex or current pro staffers whining about their money owed.Do you really think this is the time and or place to make public your grievances? pretty classless on many levels.You may have a legitimate gripe but that has nothing to do with the 96 YEAR OLD OWNER WANTING TO RETIRE.Get a life.I wish all of the Martin owners and family the best in their future endeavors.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Martin Archery said:


> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> December 20, 2012, Walla Walla, WA:
> 
> ...



A little bit sad to read this !
Martin Archery was in the past an innovator and well named whole over the world.

My respect to Gail, working until the age of 90, wow !!!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

GRIV said:


> Martin Archery was a big part of my life. I hope who ever ends up with it does well. I'd love to get my hands on that library and archery collection. That needs to be saved.


+1. The history that Martin Archery has is second to none. 

Wishing Gail the best in retirement. You've earned it!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

All the best wishes to Gail Martin in his retirement and the best of luck for whomever the new owner(s) of Martin Archery will be.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Appreciate this forum which we wouldn't have if not for Martin Archery vision.

Lot of history at Martin Archery.
DB


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Ryan wont be takeing over I think erdman will. I know a local farmer was wanting to by them and I think surlock had a back up offer.


If this is true, (offers already on the table) then why would they put a big for sale press release out?

I wonder how long they will continue to operate if not sold. There was a post on here the other day about going bankrupt and with some Martin staffer saying not true, all is good.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sonja said, if Joel says it's business as usual then believe him. Notice that she didn't offer her personal opinion on that. Guess there was something to the rumor after all.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1904763&page=2


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Offers or offer could've been on the table and it fell thru..........thus the press release.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The company has had good sales this year. My father just did not want to sell until now I think he has the right to retire at 89 years old The company will go on and everything will be available..


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

archeryhistory said:


> The company has had good sales this year. My father just did not want to sell until now I think he has the right to retire at 89 years old The company will go on and everything will be available..


Thats great to hear...wishing Gail the best in retirement!


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

I wish Gail a happy retirement. I've been shooting Martin for the last 13 years, great bows, great service, always at the forefront of the industry. 

I also hope the new owners bring the Nitrous X back into the stable, what an awesome cam!

Best of luck.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

archeryhistory said:


> The company has had good sales this year. My father just did not want to sell until now I think he has the right to retire at 89 years old The company will go on and everything will be available..


Good to hear since I just purchased a ridge hunter.


----------



## bluegill (Aug 2, 2011)

archeryhistory said:


> The company has had good sales this year. My father just did not want to sell until now I think he has the right to retire at 89 years old The company will go on and everything will be available..


does this mean not for sale just dads retirement?


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm tempted, only if the Martin Archery girls come with it. :wink:


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

knife2sharp said:


> I'm tempted, only if the Martin Archery girls come with it. :wink:


I think they're already gone too.


----------



## vinniebleakley (Feb 10, 2011)

Why would Martin advertise a multi-million dollar business on a public forum, and want to be contacted by a "free'' google mail email address. Surely they are not that hard up to sell they can't afford to pay there email host for a proper email address. And who retires at 90 to go and do the things they missed out on doing earlier in life. 
I smell hoax!!

if its not hoax,

All the best in your retirement


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit5 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah I bet there's people lining up to buy that Company , lol 👎


Mathews MR6, HHA, TT Smackdown Pro, KTech Multi Rod


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

doesn't martin still have a pretty steady income from the patents they hold that are licensed to other manufacturers?


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Bring back the Nitrous-X cam! :smile:


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

TheWhiteRabbit5 said:


> Yeah I bet there's people lining up to buy that Company , lol 👎
> 
> 
> Mathews MR6, HHA, TT Smackdown Pro, KTech Multi Rod


I'll admit they have had some issues, but have you ever shot one from '07 or earlier? They were rock solid and innovative. Just look at this thread ad see the allegiance some still have for nitrous cams. I would think that there would be people in the industry interested in purchasing the company without a doubt.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

TheWhiteRabbit5 said:


> Yeah I bet there's people lining up to buy that Company , lol &#55357;&#56398;
> 
> 
> Mathews MR6, HHA, TT Smackdown Pro, KTech Multi Rod


show some respect


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

archeryhistory said:


> The company has had good sales this year. My father just did not want to sell until now I think he has the right to retire at 89 years old The company will go on and everything will be available..


Just wondering and it's really none of my business, but why doesn't anyone within the family want to run the company?

Martin is a very well known name in the archery industry. On the name alone I don't think they will have to hard of a time selling it if the price is right.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NY911 said:


> Trades?


I will trade you a set of XT3000s...a set of spirals....and I am sure I could throw in some Nanos, a release or two and some other goodies. Maybe even a CBE Quad Light. :wink:


I wish all a great retirement....and wish whoever buys them great success in the future. I know two of my favorite years in archery were on the M4L train. :thumb:


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

TheWhiteRabbit5 said:


> Yeah I bet there's people lining up to buy that Company , lol &#55357;&#56398;
> 
> 
> Mathews MR6, HHA, TT Smackdown Pro, KTech Multi Rod


After reading your babbling on the NRA thread and now this,I vote you the most clueless person on AT.


----------



## csowens_ashley (Jan 23, 2009)

I cant believe they owe prostaff money will be hard to get any brand loyalty with people


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

The 1st bow I owned was a Martin Cougar . What a great legacy for someone to purchase . 

Best wishes to Gail enjoy your retirement !


----------



## live8 (Nov 15, 2012)

I sure hope who ever buys it keeps the same customer service and stands behind their product like Martin always have I would hate to see a great company go down hill


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

BT33 said:


> So, there's one of two things going on with you... 1) you go to your job each day, spending your gas and your time and don't expect to get paid for it, even though you are helping someone else promote their product/service, out of the goodness of your heart, I suppose... OR (2)you are independently wealthy and think that it's not important to honor contracts that you have made with your workers and that the MAJOR expenses that they incur to promote your product is your good luck. Either way, if you are not a contracted shooter, I doubt that you really understand the expenses that are incurred and that you were told that you would be paid to off-set those expenses. If you are a contracted shooter, glad to hear that you don't need the money... the rest of us obviously do And seeing as they will not respond to any of our phone calls, emails or texts, regarding this situation, what better place to reach them? BTW, noticed that YOU were "CLASSLESS" enough to talk about it on here... Just saying. Also, we wished him a happy retirement and good luck to the company and family. Maybe you should go back and read the post again.


If me saying that this is not the thread to be calling out martin about gripes with your contract is classless then wow you really got me,good one.So you whine about your contract and then end it wishing good luck on retirement? good impression for any future companies you may want to shoot for to see.I'm not independently wealthy nor do I spend money on my job and not expect a check.There is a place and time to make those things public and discuss them.This isn't one of them.I'm sure that in your eyes though I'm crazy to you for saying this so keep saying whatever you need to for whatever justification you need.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Where's the annual Martin catalogue...? I opened it once and started to look at it. Did you ever have some talk your ear off, (like the Mrs)?. Making the small task real challenging to concentrate on the pages...lol


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Can we finally expect a decent riser design in Martins future?


----------



## Phantonza (Mar 29, 2012)

JWaltrip said:


> Can we finally expect a decent riser design in Martins future?


"Decent riser design?" What's your problem with current or past Martin risers? Or is it just your attitude?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I will trade you a set of XT3000s...a set of spirals....and I am sure I could throw in some Nanos, a release or two and some other goodies. Maybe even a CBE Quad Light. :wink:
> 
> 
> I wish all a great retirement....and wish whoever buys them great success in the future. I know two of my favorite years in archery were on the M4L train. :thumb:


If you have an extra Quad Lite laying around.......we need to talk..LOL


----------



## laa1967 (Nov 22, 2011)

3 peace put together with screws i think is he what is getting at.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

archeryhistory said:


> The company has had good sales this year. My father just did not want to sell until now I think he has the right to retire at 89 years old The company will go on and everything will be available..




Terry how come you and your son and brother are not taking over and buying or running martin archery??? Why sell??? Why not keep it family??? owned???


----------



## Phantonza (Mar 29, 2012)

laa1967 said:


> 3 peace put together with screws i think is he what is getting at.


That _is_ a decent design indeed, since it works. The trouble with 3-piece riser design only exists in the minds of some people. 

Actually I have heard that part of the Martin 2013 lineup would be one piece constructions but I have not been able to confirm this. And I don't really care. I had a Hoyt CRX 32 which clearly had a 1-piece riser but terrible cam design (Fuel cams). I made the right choice selling it and buying a Martin Onza 3 instead. The cam behaviour is something that does matter with a bow - not some imaginary issues with riser's construction. Who got the idea in the first place that there would be any trouble? Same old song time and time again here at AT.

The whole discussion about risers is off-topic, of course, so I'm sorry about that on my part.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Phantonza said:


> That _is_ a decent design indeed, since it works. The trouble with 3-piece riser design only exists in the minds of some people.
> 
> Actually I have heard that part of the Martin 2013 lineup would be one piece constructions but I have not been able to confirm this. And I don't really care. I had a Hoyt CRX 32 which clearly had a 1-piece riser but terrible cam design (Fuel cams). I made the right choice selling it and buying a Martin Onza 3 instead. The cam behaviour is something that does matter with a bow - not some imaginary issues with riser's construction. Who got the idea in the first place that there would be any trouble? Same old song time and time again here at AT.
> 
> The whole discussion about risers is off-topic, of course, so I'm sorry about that on my part.


never had any problem with my ShadowCat. my Scepter V is a one piece. no problem with the V either.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I predict Pete Shepley and PSE will buy them...


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Reverend said:


> I predict Pete Shepley and PSE will buy them...


i hope not. i personally think pse bows are unattractive.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Reverend said:


> I predict Pete Shepley and PSE will buy them...


I thought that Pete was already retired?


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

There are two Pete's, Sr. and Junior. Sr. is still the majority owner from what I understand, but Pete jr. Runs the day to day company now.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

My first compound bow was a Martin Bobcat sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

PSE would help...they turned around a downward spiral company quiet well IMO.


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

Interesting?


----------



## pantera1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope someone goods gets them (teddy this means you) and then they get back to better fit and finish and good customer service something they unfortunately got away from the last 10 years
I hope they do well Id hate to see them go


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

pantera1 said:


> Hope someone goods gets them (teddy this means you) and then *they get back to better fit and finish and good customer service something they unfortunately got away from the last 10 years*
> I hope they do well Id hate to see them go


i have had nothing but outstanding service from Martin. Many others on here praising their CS. why are you bad-mouthing the customer service? as to the the fit and finish might have a point.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

PSE, having a large box store presence, would be well served to buy and profit from Martin imo.

The box store bows are sold by the thousands. It's a very big market.

Time will tell....


----------



## pantera1 (Mar 5, 2011)

carlosii said:


> i have had nothing but outstanding service from Martin. Many others on here praising their CS. why are you bad-mouthing the customer service? as to the the fit and finish might have a point.


I had a few customer service issues over the last couple of years.
but I think the straw that broke the camel's back was when I had my new firecat 400 start spraying arrows all over at a shoot come to find out it was that there torque reducing cable guide started moving(it's pressed together and I assume glued) costing me a couple of arrows .really didn't like the design of that start with but I like the rest of the bow.after calling them in speaking to Joel Martins customer service rep at. irst he acted like I should pay for a new cable rod I just wanted a carbon rod II talked him into giving me 1 for free but he wanted me to go to a pro shopand have them call him to make sure that there was a problem.I work on all my own bows in all my friends Beatles I'm not an idiot I can tell if there's a problem or not. all that was accomplished by making me jump through hoops for a piece of 3 dollar carbon rod was Martin lost a customer and I was there biggest advocate.been shooting them pretty much exclusively for the last 20 years my wife has only 3 and friends and family that I've recommended Martin to is a pretty long list.and I think you already know about their fitness finish it is totally crap anymore.tooling marks from the water jet allover limbs the camo film dip on my firecat is all flaked off the grip and believe me I don't shoot with death grip I still have a 1995 pantera that I use for hunting shot it everyday.back before I had children and I could shoot every day in the boat is in way better shape than my new 1.I have my 1997 fury a beautiful bow beautiful not a blemish on the entire bowl I hope whoever buys then comes back to that way of producing quality bows reasonably priced .and I wish the company all the best


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hate to see one of the Pioneers of the archey world selling out. But everyone deserves a retirement. Have owned a few Martins over the years, in fact my son is still shooting my old Rage ( I think that is the correct model name) And still shoots great.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

The whole Martin family, has given this sport and industry just as much if not more than any other company out there. Gail has done his part for the growth and innovation and deserves to retire if he feel's it's time. Even if you don't shoot the bows you have to tip your hat to one of the people and companies that have helped form what we all call archery today. 
thankyou Gail


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

pantera1 said:


> I had a few customer service issues over the last couple of years.
> but I think the straw that broke the camel's back was when I had my new firecat 400 start spraying arrows all over at a shoot come to find out it was that there torque reducing cable guide started moving(it's pressed together and I assume glued) costing me a couple of arrows .really didn't like the design of that start with but I like the rest of the bow.after calling them in speaking to Joel Martins customer service rep at. irst he acted like I should pay for a new cable rod I just wanted a carbon rod II talked him into giving me 1 for free but he wanted me to go to a pro shopand have them call him to make sure that there was a problem.I work on all my own bows in all my friends Beatles I'm not an idiot I can tell if there's a problem or not. all that was accomplished by making me jump through hoops for a piece of 3 dollar carbon rod was Martin lost a customer and I was there biggest advocate.been shooting them pretty much exclusively for the last 20 years my wife has only 3 and friends and family that I've recommended Martin to is a pretty long list.and I think you already know about their fitness finish it is totally crap anymore.tooling marks from the water jet allover limbs the camo film dip on my firecat is all flaked off the grip and believe me I don't shoot with death grip I still have a 1995 pantera that I use for hunting shot it everyday.back before I had children and I could shoot every day in the boat is in way better shape than my new 1.I have my 1997 fury a beautiful bow beautiful not a blemish on the entire bowl I hope whoever buys then comes back to that way of producing quality bows reasonably priced .and I wish the company all the best


when i've gotten free replacement parts from Martin it has always been necessary for me to have them sent to the local shop rather than having them sent to my house. it hasn't mattered whether the shop was a Martin dealer or not.

i don't know why Martin has done it this way, but i've never questioned "why" because its not that big of a deal for me. but i suspect at some point it was made company policy and i can live with that. 

i also do most of my own work on my stuff.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Sure wish I'd been born rich, instead of so awesomely handsome....I'd buy Martin in a heartbeat!

(ok, so I am not rich OR awesomely handsome.....)


Best of luck in selling the company, and wishes for a long happy retirement!


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

for 26 years i shot martin bows-the cougar 3 being my favorite. most of the young archers of today dont realize the innovation that much of the industry is built on began at martin. i wish Gail Martin the best and would like to thank him for great customer service over the years.


----------



## Imcoming4u2 (Dec 18, 2012)

well hopefully atleast who ever buys martin will bring them up to speed with the rest of these top of the line bows...dont get me wrong i like martin but cable slides are old technology, they are noisy and cant even come close to ibo speeds.. i have had 3 and all over 30fps off ibo... they dont have no resale value at all... but they look good somewhat...idk who cares i guess lol


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Imcoming4u2 said:


> well hopefully atleast who ever buys martin will bring them up to speed with the rest of these top of the line bows...dont get me wrong i like martin but cable slides are old technology, they are noisy and cant even come close to ibo speeds.. i have had 3 and all over 30fps off ibo... they dont have no resale value at all... but they look good somewhat...idk who cares i guess lol


Really!!!!!! every Martin bow I have owned have lived up to there IBO speeds and cable slides aren't noisey alot of bows on the market use cable slides!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

whats the selling price?


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

jimb said:


> whats the selling price?


ABucktreefitty???


----------



## sethbowman (Jun 23, 2009)

If that Siberian prince ever sends me that million dollars that i sent him money to pay the taxes on. I will make an offer


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have to say that cable slides might be old technology but it doesn't make a bow noisy. Why would bear, pse recently and or still use them to this day.....? I have had plenty of Bear bows the last 2 years........and they were freaky quiet........so it's not the cable slide. And currently my Martin Ridge Hunter is really really quiet, smooth, and very fast. It's within IBO speed for sure!!!
If you don't have your cam or cams tuned just right on Martins, then you stand a chance of them being louder and slower.

I know that there are shooters out there that might have gotten a bad martin, but for the whole.......there solid shooters.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Martin bows are true speeds that are still very accurate. Years of wins are the proof.
My father is 89 years old and wants to retire


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

you guys had a good run


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

archeryhistory said:


> Martin bows are true speeds that are still very accurate. Years of wins are the proof.
> My father is 89 years old and wants to retire


I am sure you got Uncle Ted on speed dial Terry, wouldn't Ted like to own a bow company? :wink:

Wish your family the very best, wife was shooting my Onza3 today and to see that Medallion on the riser of your dad and that 60 years engraved on the cams is remarkable.

60+ years folks, a lot of today's bow companies would not be where they are now without Martin Archery being a pioneer of the industry!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I am sure you got Uncle Ted on speed dial Terry, wouldn't Ted like to own a bow company? :wink:
> 
> Wish your family the very best, wife was shooting my Onza3 today and to see that Medallion on the riser of your dad and that 60 years engraved on the cams is remarkable.
> 
> 60+ years folks, a lot of today's bow companies would not be where they are now without Martin Archery being a pioneer of the industry!


True words spoken Lou!


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

To Gail and all the others at Martin Archery. Congrats on 60+ years of being in business and congrats on retirement. To me, that's the american dream. In business sometimes things don't always go exactly as planned but to have survived 60+ years of business is a true testament of a quality person.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Martin Archery for all your great customer service and years of quality equipment at a realistic price. Mr. Martin, enjoy your retirement.
I will continue to shoot and advertise Martin Archery. GO Onza3 I love it and it does it's IBO speed easy.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats on your retirement Gail and thanks for all the innovations you have brought us through your designs and patents. Wishing you Godspeed and good luck in selling the company.


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

Robbie101 said:


> To Gail and all the others at Martin Archery. Congrats on 60+ years of being in business and congrats on retirement. To me, that's the american dream. In business sometimes things don't always go exactly as planned but to have survived 60+ years of business is a true testament of a quality person.


What he said


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I am sure you got Uncle Ted on speed dial Terry, wouldn't Ted like to own a bow company? :wink:
> 
> Wish your family the very best, wife was shooting my Onza3 today and to see that Medallion on the riser of your dad and that 60 years engraved on the cams is remarkable.
> 
> 60+ years folks, a lot of today's bow companies would not be where they are now without Martin Archery being a pioneer of the industry!


Ted's bow lineup would be the Tooth, Fang and Claw!!


----------



## live8 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have been a die hard Martin fan ever since I bought my first martin bow many years ago and I vowed to never buy anything but martin bows since then. so I hope who ever buys it keeps up with Martin's legacy and doesn't make the company go down hill I would hate to have to buy any other brand. And if they keep the company the same I will still be a custom for life.

Good luck martin


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Just sell shares to everyone on AT and will buy it. :wink:


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow..... Back in the "old days" I had the pleasure of meeting Gail and Eva a few times. They were both classy and friendly folks.

They will be missed. I wish them the best in whatever they do in the future even if that is "nothing"!!


----------



## inkjetpilot (May 1, 2011)

This has got to be true its on the internet:wink:Best wishes Martin....my first bow was a martin moab pro hunter! Loved it...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Please tell me still have time to get my Gail Martin signature recurve? I just ordered it... 

Best wishes to Mr.Martin... I hope he has the time to pursue whatever comes next in his life 

:teeth::teeth:


----------



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I am sure you got Uncle Ted on speed dial Terry, wouldn't Ted like to own a bow company? :wink:
> 
> Wish your family the very best, wife was shooting my Onza3 today and to see that Medallion on the riser of your dad and that 60 years engraved on the cams is remarkable.
> 
> 60+ years folks, a lot of today's bow companies would not be where they are now without Martin Archery being a pioneer of the industry!


Nugent really should buy it if anyone knows martin and can Appreciate its history its him. Thanks gaily for everything I plan on buying on of your last ones as a keep sake


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

novich69 said:


> After reading your babbling on the NRA thread and now this,I vote you the most clueless person on AT.


and i second that......


----------



## Mike G (Jan 2, 2013)

First I'd like to wish Mr.Gail Martin a happy retirement that is long over due. 
My dad introduced me to archery over 50 years ago and when I was taken into an archery shop to get fitted for my first recurve bow it was a Martin. Over the years for time to time I would stray to other bow manufacturers, but have always kept some Martins in the stable close at hand. I have never stopped shooting them. My backup bow for hunting has always been a Martin if not the primary bow and there have been many times I was glad I had that backup. I am so very glad that I bought a 2012 Martin Cougar FC w/Fury XT cams, I drooled over this bow for almost a year and purchased it on Dec.18th, 2012. This bow will stay with me to be handed down forever. I have two son's that I have brought up as archers too.

Thank you Mr. Gail Martin and family for the years of hard work and dedication to this great sport!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

MR. Gail Martin , thank you for all you have done in the archery world.....enjoy your life , God bless


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## Yakimarcher (Jan 16, 2013)

Makaveli said:


> I hope whoever buys them, keeps the name...it'll be a sad day in the archery world if there is no more "Martin Archery"


No kidding I've been a martin fan since i was like 12


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

mike 66 said:


> MR. Gail Martin , thank you for all you have done in the archery world.....enjoy your life , God bless


Perfectly said. *X2*


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

any more news?


----------



## KenZ (Feb 18, 2004)

I've been shooting Martin bows for almost 30 years (can't believe its been that long!). Bought my first, a 1984 Martin Lynx Magnum. Still have it, but now it has recurve limbs and still shoots fine. That same year I bought a used Cougar Magnum, 1980 or 1981 model. Still hangs on the wall ready to go. There's been many, many over the years and loved them all. Currently still shoot my Scepter 3 minus the fury-x and now with Nitrous-x. The newest is my Nemesis, one of the first. Perfect when I bought it, still perfect today. Thank you Mr. Martin for 30 years of happiness, and whatever the future may hold, here's looking forward to 30 more.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

i read on here that bushnell bought martin. any truth to this?


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

kylecurtis04 said:


> i read on here that bushnell bought martin. any truth to this?


They bought GoldTip, or ??????????


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

kylecurtis04 said:


> i read on here that bushnell bought martin. any truth to this?


good one...let's run with it.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

kylecurtis04 said:


> i read on here that bushnell bought martin. any truth to this?


You probably read on here that they bought GoldTip. You can find that thread with a search.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

carlosii said:


> good one...let's run with it.


thats what i heard. could be wrong or misinformed


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Has anyone made the purchase yet?


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

any info?


----------



## BadgerND (Oct 4, 2009)

I for one hope someone buys Martin. I've owned a Martin bow since 1982 when I bought a Warthog Magnum, the bow that Bo Duke used on Duke's of Hazzard. I bought a new one last year. Gail and Eva, have a great retirement, you've been an outstanding couple for the world of archery.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

are there any pro staff members left shooting Martin?


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I heard from an employee that Martin is still for sale! so I guess that means they are not owned by Bushnell.


----------



## bigg (Apr 28, 2010)

*WOW ! It"s a shame that ' Martin Archery 'cant stay in the family ! Times of change ! Good or Bad ! *


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bigg said:


> *WOW ! It"s a shame that ' Martin Archery 'cant stay in the family ! Times of change ! Good or Bad ! *


it is a shame, but when certain family members can't get along with each other, than it makes for a tough environment. Makes it equally tough to improve aspects of your product and or the company.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

I had a customer come in theshop yesterday and said he rad somewhere that Martin Archery sold. I can't find anything to back it up.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

novich69 said:


> After reading your babbling on the NRA thread and now this,I vote you the most clueless person on AT.


X2 on that.another worthless person with no respect for a company that has been a huge part in archery for so many years.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I want to thank Martin archery for all the good yrs. of service and wish the best for whom ever buys it.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Still 4 sale any updates ??????????


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, I would really like to know too.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I heard that a couple of foreign companies tried to buy Martin but Gail refused to sell to a non American company. Not seeing the humor in the "20 bucks" comment.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

mdodraw29 said:


> Not seeing the humor in the "20 bucks" comment.


Me either, you could purchase beer with that 20 bucks.









Seriously, change might just be what the company needs. Certainly gets me thinking about a Martin bow if there are some major changes but if its just a ownership change and things stay the same... :sad:


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Destroyer said:


> Me either, you could purchase beer with that 20 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manimal371 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it's been said before but Uncle Ted oughta buy Martin :darkbeer:


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> ......it was a little funny.


:nod:


----------



## sa-shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

Any updates thus far?


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Offers have been presented, but nothing's been accepted.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't think I would wait too long. First good offer and I would be retirement bound!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope who ever buys it keeps it American made and don't start out sourcing to Mexico or China


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

any truth to the rumors that they are planning on closing up shop within the next couple of weeks?


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

At this point does anyone really care?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

misterfell said:


> At this point does anyone really care?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Somebody must or this thread wouldn't have 180 posts.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I care...


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Great company, great products.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Not care about an American company that is one of the original founding archery companies and is still in business but struggling? Sounds like someone doesn't care about America.


As stated above, great products.


----------



## Themiddleman (Nov 24, 2007)

Fury90flier said:


> Not care about an American company that is one of the original founding archery companies and is still in business but struggling? Sounds like someone doesn't care about America.
> 
> 
> As stated above, great products.




X2 on what Fury90flier said. Archery wouldn't be what it is today without companies like Martin archery. It will be a sad, sad day for sport of archery if they don't make it through this.


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> Not care about an American company that is one of the original founding archery companies and is still in business but struggling? Sounds like someone doesn't care about America.
> 
> 
> As stated above, great products.


America was built around quality products which this company has not produced in along time!sorry but I've owned many martin bows but they drove the company into the ground not me..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

they will live on, there name is too big not to go on


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ted is much too busy eating waffles these days. There might be hope though....


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'll add my $.02.,, I've owned bows from mathews, hoyt, and martin.. All good products.. I always keep going back to martin. My last purchase was a 2012 Martin Silencer and I couldn't be happier. For the price I paid I have a great shooting bow that fits me well. I'm on a budget like most people, and I found quality and value in their product.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

misterfell said:


> America was built around quality products which this company has not produced in along time!sorry but I've owned many martin bows but they drove the company into the ground not me..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That may be true, but what does the archery world gain by them going under. Maybe think about all the employees out of a job if it happens, how would that make you feel then if your job was on the line and nobody cared. Times are mighty tough right now and being unemployed is not a good thing even if you don't shoot their brand of bow, personally i don't want to see another pioneer go down or anyone else looking for a job in this economy.


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

jjtrain44 said:


> That may be true, but what does the archery world gain by them going under. Maybe think about all the employees out of a job if it happens, how would that make you feel then if your job was on the line and nobody cared. Times are mighty tough right now and being unemployed is not a good thing even if you don't shoot their brand of bow, personally i don't want to see another pioneer go down or anyone else looking for a job in this economy.


The name will carry on some one will buy them and engineer quality bows again..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

Probably not possible financially or we wouldn't be having this conversation.


vhunter said:


> Just wondering and it's really none of my business, but why doesn't anyone within the family want to run the company?
> 
> Martin is a very well known name in the archery industry. On the name alone I don't think they will have to hard of a time selling it if the price is right.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

company may be loaded up with too much debt for anyone to be able to see how it can recover...just speculating.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Did they end up selling?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah at least a couple of years ago


----------

